# Colonia Pozuzo



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Unas fotos del pueblo Austro-Aleman de Pozuzo en Pasco.









vista del pueblo



























entrada a Pozuzo









Tierra Verde Lodge









calle principal de Pozuzo









Iglesia de Pozuzo









tipica casa




































bailes tipicos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

www.pozuzo.com


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Un ejemplo para el Perú*

No es espectacular,pero se nota que hay mucho òrden y amor de sus habitantes.... y se nota todo limpio y con gente emprenderora y laboriosa. Un ejemplo para el Perù.
Dodi


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

editado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ta bacán Pozuzo, es más chiquito de lo que pensaba.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, Pozuzo es chiquito, Oxapampa (otro pueblo de colonos) es mucho mas grande.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sip, Pozuzo es chiquito, Oxapampa (otro pueblo de colones) es mucho mas grande.


Se colaron acaso????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

XD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry...type-o


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el pueblo parece agradable...


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

ah q bonito, se ve ordenado, no habia escuchado de Pozuzo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Este año hicieron una exposición fotográfica sobre Pozuzo en el CCPUCP y fui a verla...bastante agradable el estilo de vida...muchas fiestas, costumbres europeas. Yo quiero ir a conocer Pozuzo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

To tb!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encanta Pozuzo , como que he vivido cerca algunas vacaciones ne
Oxapampa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pequeño, limpio, atractivo.......ideal para una vida de campo !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Buen tread


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

dos preguntas 

las generaciones nacidas en el peru ... se sentiran peruanos???

y es cierto q es la unica colonia austro-alemana del mundo como dice en una foto???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Respuesta a la primera pregunta: Definitivamente se sienten peruanos, por algo cuelgan la bandera peruana en todos sus edificios...es mas, hablan castellano con acento charapa...da risa al escucharlos. Muchos incluso se han mudado a Lima y a otras ciudades...son peruanos.

La segunda pregunta no la se...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eso es cierto, mis amigos que visitaron Pozuzo dicen que resulta muy pintoresco ver a los pobladores que siendo de una raza caucasica se pongan a hablar español como charapas, hermoso el pueblo, muy limpio, una verdadera joya en nuestro pais.


----------

